# Bold stripe mack snow x enigma stripe?



## poddingtonpeas (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey all,

Im just curious as to what others say i might get when combining a:

bold stripe mack snow x enigma stripe (het tremper albino)

and: raptor x enigma stripe 

raptor x blazing blizzard (tremper)

supersnow albino (tremper) x raptor

super snow alb (tremper) x enigma stripe (het tremper alb)

Thanks...thought id bung aload on


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

poddingtonpeas said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im just curious as to what others say i might get when combining a:
> 
> ...


1c = het for (het in co-dom and dom still means visual morph)
2c = **** for

Mack snow x Enigma (1c) stripe het Talbino
25% normal
25%mack snow
25% enigma
25% mack snow Enigma

mack snow x Enigma (2c) stripe het Talbino
50% enigma
50% mack snow enigma

also the above babies have 50% chance of being het for Talbino, from the enigma.

all babies will show varying stripe/jungle pattnering, but as this is a line bred trait there's no percentage on the quality of stripe.
-------------------------------------------------

raptor x enigma (1c) stripe
50% normal het eclipse, talbino, poly het patty stripe
50% enigma het eclipse, talbino, poly het patty stripe

raptor x enigma (2c) stripe
100% enigma het eclipse, talbino, poly het patty stripe

all babies will show varying stripe/jungle pattnering, but as this is a line bred trait there's no percentage on the quality of stripe.
-------------------------------------------------

raptor x blazing blizzard
100% albino het eclipse, blizzard, poly het patty stripe 

-------------------------------------------------

SS Talbino x raptor
100% mack snow albino het eclipse, poly het patty stripe

-------------------------------------------------

SS Talbino x Enigma (1c) stripe het Talbino

25% mack snow het Talbino
25% mack snow Enigma het Talbino
25% mack snow Talbino
25% mack snow Enigma Talbino

SS Talbino x Enigma (2c) stripe het Talbino

50% mack snow enigma het Talbino
50% mack snow Enigma Talbino

all babies will show varying stripe/jungle pattnering, but as this is a line bred trait there's no percentage on the quality of stripe.
-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

... :shock: ...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Snow striped X [1C]Enigma striped = .

Expected offspring.

Normal Poss-HET Talbino.
Jungle Poss-HET Talbino.
Striped Poss-HET Talbino. 
Snow Poss-HET Talbino.
Snow jungle Poss-HET Talbino.
Snow striped Poss-HET Talbino. 
[1C]Enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma jungle Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino. 
[1C]Snow enigma jungle Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Snow enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
----
Snow striped X [2C]Enigma striped = .

Expected offspring.

[1C]Enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma jungle Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino. 
[1C]Snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino. 
[1C]Snow enigma jungle Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Snow enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
----
----
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped X [1C]Enigma striped = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Jungle HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Striped HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse
[1C]Enigma jungle HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma striped HET Talbino,Eclipse.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped X [1C]Enigma striped = .

[1C]Enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse
[1C]Enigma jungle HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma striped HET Talbino,Eclipse.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped X Talbino blizzard = .

Talbino normal HET Eclipse,Blizzard/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped X Talbino super snow = .

Talbino snow HET Eclipse/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino super snow X [1C]Enigma striped HET Talbino = .

Talbino snow Poly'HET Striped.
Snow HET Talbino/Poly'HET Striped.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma Poly'HET Striped.
[1C]Snow enigma HET Talbino/Poly'HET Striped.
----
Talbino super snow X [2C]Enigma striped HET Talbino = .

[1C]Talbino snow enigma Poly'HET Striped.
[1C]Snow enigma HET Talbino/Poly'HET Striped.


----------

